# Digital channel signal strength is low



## muddy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

i think i just need a digital antenna for my 2 yr old toshiba tv, ? i wonder if it is a 'digital ready' tv or needs a digital converter ? i think it's digital ready, or i wouldn't get this message or have analog and digital options on my input button on my remote; thanks where would i hook-up a digital antenna ? co-axial port in back ? thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you purchased the TV in the USA, then it should have a built in ATSC digital tuner and you should not need a converter box. Since there is a such a thing as coaxial digital audio, you would need to be more specific about your "co-axial port in back" reference. If the coaxial port is labeled ANT, it is where you would connect the antenna.


----------

